

After Two Centuries, a Cryptologist Cracks a Presidential Code  - profgubler
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124648494429082661.html#project%3DCIPHER0907%26articleTabs%3Darticle

======
profgubler
It is like a real like National Treasure. I am impressed at the genius of hte
individual who created the code and the individual who cracked it.

